# Planted Tank Photography



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I could not find a sub-forum for this so I thought it may be a good idea.

Folks can share there planted tank photos in a specific area other than the journal section.

It may help bring further inspiration to this forum, who knows?

If this idea is no good, please delete this post.



Regards, Orlando


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I know it's hard to find, given that it even says photo album as part of the subforum name. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope, I saw that..

Im talking about not combining Journals and Photos...

Keep the Planted Tank Photography separate from journals...


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, then, maybe you should have said that? :tongue:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yup, edited the OG post.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

They used to be separate, ut no one posted in the journals forum- they just posted journals in the photo album. This summer they decided to combine the two subforums as per the requests of several members


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats why I think it should be titled as Planted Tank Photography and not photo Album.

Ehh, oh well.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, good point!


----------



## SleepySin (Mar 2, 2009)

What about the Photo Gallery?
Seems to have very little activity but if some people started to post there then it would attract more participants.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Seems like a good idea to me. I'd like a forum where issues about aquarium photography were discussed along with people showcasing their photos. APC does have that so I at least I can always go there to get that.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd actively participate in a photography section ^^)b

(I didn't copy your round avatar idea!)


----------

